# Reminiscing



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Our lovely German Shepherd, Ajax. (pron: Ah yax) He was the most wonderful dog with our kids and their friends. I couldn't have asked for a better, more trustworthy, lovely temperamented dog as he. He was a constant companion and so very intelligent. Well so was our Lab but she came along a little later. Ajax was our first dog as a married couple and when my daughter was about 1 - 1/2 years old.

As a puppy playing near my daughter. Woops.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

*Annabelle*

I was reminiscing last night as my FB movie started it. Here's my Annabelle. She was our first dog as a couple and my HEART dog. She followed me everywhere...she always laid on her pillow while I showered and got ready.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Your picture just shows up as a little box. hmmm?


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

this is a link to my tribute video for our old lab, sadie may. its a great compilation of photos but i'd suggest turning the sound off if you don't want to cause your mascara to run. 

she was one awesome girl. a storybook dog. so loyal obedient gentle and kind. she was a stray that adopted us and ended up with us for over 11 years (1997-2008). she had only 3 legs- we don't know why, she showed up that way but she made up for in heart!

(you will also see a big, furry lab/chow mix in a few photos. he and sadie actually showed up together and we had him for about five years.)


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

What a really lovely compilation. Even though I don't have pictures of the dogs I grew up with, your entry has made me pause and remember them all AND what they taught me.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Kukuachoo, I just now got around to watching the video. I put it off because I was afraid this would happen. At least I'm not wearing mascara. What a lovely dog. I love labs...such faithful, lovely dogs and so wonderful with kids. (at least most of them are) It looks like you had a gem. It's so hard to say "good bye" isn't it. (((hugs)))


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> I was reminiscing last night as my FB movie started it. Here's my Annabelle. She was our first dog as a couple and my HEART dog. She followed me everywhere...she always laid on her pillow while I showered and got ready.


Can't get it to work.... Will try again


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Kukuachoo, I just now got around to watching the video. I put it off because I was afraid this would happen. At least I'm not wearing mascara. What a lovely dog. I love labs...such faithful, lovely dogs and so wonderful with kids. (at least most of them are) It looks like you had a gem. It's so hard to say "good bye" isn't it. (((hugs)))


Yep, had me in tears, too!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Shotzy was our first (white) and We got Ruby (red)two years later









We lost Shotzy to cancer when she was 7 and Ruby was heartbroken. We found Brandy for her









Brandy was my girl and Ruby was daddy's girl. We lost Ruby to severe arthritis in her spine at 9 1/2. Nine months later we lost Brandy to bloat at 6 1/2 in March. I still miss Brandy so much. I still cry for her at times. 










These were from her 5th birthday party with her littermates


































We got Lexi in April. She filled our empty home. She's a bit more mischievous than any of our others and there are many times I miss the calmness of an adult. She just turned a year last week







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww....what sweet dogs. I'm so sorry for your losses. 7 is just too young to get cancer. That's so sad. I lost my Doberman at 4 to stomach cancer and he had liver disease as well, but that's not what killed him. Bloat is such an awful thing. Like your pictures.


----------

